# Giro Stage 7: 222k



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Wow. Back-to-back stages with breaks that stay! Last time this happened in a grand tour sprinter teams were pointing fingers at each other.

Stage 7 will also have 3 categorized climbs, the last coming 5k before the finish. The stage will also feature 12k of gravel roads at the finish. That means 4k of that will be a climb. If memory serves, the last gravel climbin teh Giro was a TT.

Pozzato is looking to take this stage, citing his cyclocross background.But don't forget about the man in stripes: former mountain biker. Whil those stries have given Evans some much needed tenacity, I am not certain he can pull it off. But I'm certain he would love to make two stages in a row the property of Australia.

You know what? I think I will go with Evans. Just because I wanna see him lead, not follow.

Anyone know if it's supposed to rain?
(uzzie, i know you wanna pick contador, but why not pick the last rider to do well on a gravel climb in the giro: the cobra!)


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

is there anywhere to watch it live?

Chad


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Nimitz said:


> is there anywhere to watch it live?
> 
> Chad


Universal sports online. Not free though.

I'd say Pozzato for today.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Nimitz said:


> is there anywhere to watch it live?
> 
> Chad


check your local free tv over the air HD broadcast channels for the NBC affiliate. 

here in DFW, channel 5 is the NBC affiliate, so if I switch from cable to antenna and tune the HD tuner to 5.3, I get Universal Sports in HD. coverage starts at 9 eastern, with a replay in the evening.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Nimitz said:


> is there anywhere to watch it live?
> 
> Chad


I watched a stage the other day on fromsport.com. free. I guess it should play there everyday.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> is there anywhere to watch it live?
> 
> Chad


Cyclingfans.com will post links to EuroSport, Sporza, and RAI. If you can get in online for free, you'll find it at Cyclingfans.com starting at 14:30 CET.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Embedded for your viewing pleasure

http://www.freedocast.com/poiuy1221#cf


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Long day in the saddle with that rain. The peloton doesn't look to be wasting any time.:thumbsup:


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

a cyclocross race. sweet!


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

good live link here. video is really good quality, commentary in italian, lots of info.
http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml
Gotta love the Giro!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

grrrah said:


> a cyclocross race. sweet!


CX without knobbies and fenders.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

That was FREAKIN' awesome!!!!!

Go Cadel!!!!


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

What a whopper of a stage. Brilliant finish.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Hell yea Evans!


----------



## DirtTurtle (Dec 21, 2007)

Definitely cant be called a wheelsucker on that one, another great win in the WC jersey


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

That was an incredible day of racing. Incredible! Cadel is really impressive this year. I think that qualifies as an epic day!


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Boy- great stage- Cadel brought his A game- very worthy of the jersey! Epic!


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If, one year ago, I had predicted that Evans and Vino will attack together in one of the best Giro stages ever, with Evans sprinting for the win, I'd been laughed off the board.

Absolutely outstanding racing today

Chapeaux!

JSR


----------



## yo mamma (Aug 10, 2009)

Nimitz said:


> is there anywhere to watch it live?
> 
> Chad


lots of links on http://www.steephill.tv/


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Now that's some racing!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That's the Giro gentlemen

The REAL grand tour....

others are only endless hours of whellsucking and out of one attack at a mountain top finish and one ITT nothing else to watch


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

What a race. Poor Sastre.... pretty much done already.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

A photo for the ages.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/93rd-giro-ditalia-gt/stage-7/photos/120799


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

neilg1 said:


> What a race. Poor Sastre.... pretty much done already.


As a fan who wants the little guy to do well, I get very frustrated at seeing him race. What is it, 3 times already he's been caught on the wrong side of a split in this year's Giro? His non-chalance just kills me at times.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Giro d'Italia 2010 - Stage 7 - (1/5) Crash Nibali / start sterrato 





Giro d'Italia 2010 - Stage 7 - (2/5) Start climb Poggio Civitella (sterrato) 





Giro d'Italia 2010 - Stage 7 - (3/5) Climb Poggio Civitella (sterrato) 





Giro d'Italia 2010 - Stage 7 - (4/5) Climb Poggio Civitella (sterrato) 





Giro d'Italia 2010 - Stage 7 - (5/5) Final kilometers


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Once again the Giro provides the very best racing. This was quite simply one of the greatest stages you will ever see.
Evans was absolutely brilliant - He has always been a terrific rider. Now he is becoming a great rider and a fantastic world champion. 
All of the top 10 and beyond were heroes - Vino, Cunego, Arroyo etc, - awesome. Nibali fought like a tiger.................and STILL two weeks to go.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i am frustrated. well, for many reasons, but two main frustrations with the race today:
1) were there really only two of us throwing out predictions? and on the stage i guess right!
2) anyone watch on universal? at one point i turned to The Wife and said, "these commentators are making one hell of an exciting race boring." seriously. they were about as exciting as a pile of dead ants. i usually give these two the benefit of the doubt, being as this is only year two and they are in a studio. but come on, man! they got excited when there was the break on the dirt climb, then went radio silent until the flame rouge, like they were on a sub or something. arrrrrrrggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

weltyed said:


> 2) anyone watch on universal? at one point i turned to The Wife and said, "these commentators are making one hell of an exciting race boring." seriously. they were about as exciting as a pile of dead ants. i usually give these two the benefit of the doubt, being as this is only year two and they are in a studio. but come on, man! they got excited when there was the break on the dirt climb, then went radio silent until the flame rouge, like they were on a sub or something. arrrrrrrggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I MUTE the Universal Sport coverage, and have the Eurosport english audio commentary running in the background. The guys at USports are really awful at commentating-and usually don't even get riders names correct.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Awesome ride by Cadel. BMC prepared well for this stage and its paid off.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh man, that was an awesome finish. I had to pull myself away from live coverage this morning with ~20 km to go, to tend to other obligations, and just now watched the end. I was thinking Evans went too soon and Cunego might pip him at the line. Nope! I think those stripes are giving Evans a boost. Good stuff.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Evans fantastico! Looks like he's getting better, sweeping those wet, muddy downhills like a true mountain biker! And that last sprint to the finish, niz!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

ajdonner said:


> Oh man, that was an awesome finish. I had to pull myself away from live coverage this morning with ~20 km to go, to tend to other obligations, and just now watched the end. I was thinking Evans went too soon and Cunego might pip him at the line. Nope! I think those stripes are giving Evans a boost. Good stuff.


Evans did go too soon -- with what, 1 K to go? -- and both Cunego and Vino should have sprinted past. Instead, Evans rode them off his wheel. Incredible!


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Now that was a race. 

After his crash, Nibali layed it down and dropped all the guys who were supose to pull him up but Cadel... Man, you could feel Vinos pain and hurt. At one point he was just shaking his head in horror. Cadel just powered through.
He was unstoppable today. 

Fantastic. Worth buying the DVDs just to watch s7 over and over.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

biobanker said:


> Fantastic. Worth buying the DVDs just to watch s7 over and over.


I sure hope they show as much of that stage as possible on the DVD. That was pretty damn epic! 

Ok, how epic is this compared to Hampsten's blizzard stage? I'm still thinking the '88 blizzard is slightly more epic, but not 100% sure.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought quite a bit of liquigas and thought they were very strong but Nibali had to pull himself back today. I realize quite a bit of the team went down with him but seems like someone could have helped him a bit. One helluva bit of riding to limit his loses. Hats off to Evans, tough day and great ride.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

some fantastic stage 7 photos found here....

http://www.steephill.tv/2010/giro-d-italia/photos/stage-07/


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Let's have a word for the team mechanics too. Can you imagine having to clean up that fleet of bikes and have them ready for tomorrow?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

centurionomega said:


> Let's have a word for the team mechanics too. Can you imagine having to clean up that fleet of bikes and have them ready for tomorrow?


I thought about that. I wouldn't want that job.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Epic!


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting these. None of those guys looks happy, and they keep plowing ahead. As Madiot said in Cyclingnews, stages like this make men heroes.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Jesus. Best GT victory ive seen in a long time


----------

